# EU LADIES - USEFUL INFO & LINKS



## Vintageglam (Mar 9, 2010)

*AFROVEDA* (thanks grandprix)
http://www.doeli.com


*AKAMUTI:* (thanks Mimi):
http://www.akamuti.co.uk/index.php 
  The body moisturisers are safe to use on hair.


*Akua Wood:*
http://www.akuawood.co.uk/product.ph...4&cat=6&page=1  (thanks catgurl)


*Anita Grant:*
https://anitagrant.com/index.php (thanks Mimi)


*AUBREY’S ORGANICS: *(thanks Rose1 & Sunrise)
http://www.applejacks.co.uk/
  Applejacks Health Shop in Stratford shopping centre sells, Aubrey Organics, Avalon Organics, Jason, Dr Bronner and also 100% pure shea butter and coconut oil. They sell other products for hair but I can't remember what they are.

[FONT=&quot]Ironsun Organics[/FONT][FONT=&quot] sells White Camellia shampoo and conditioner among other things.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]For the German Ladies, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Lexies Curls[/FONT][FONT=&quot] for products such as Curls, Mixed Chicks and Jessicurls.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]British Curlies [/FONT][FONT=&quot]for your Miss Jessie, Curl Junkie, Curls, Mixed Chicks and Curl Junkie.[/FONT]


*Brushes, Bone Combs &  Seamless combs:*
http://www.viewpointdirect.co.uk/her...omb-1120-p.asp (thanks spoogeywooey)
http://www.escentual.com/  (thanks catgurl)
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/hairsense/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=   (US Vendor who ships to the UK – thanks stellagirl76)


*BSS STORES & HAIR STYLISTS (UK)*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=306719
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=274327
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=153289&page=2
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/archive/index.php/t-105783.html



*Carib n curly’s links:* (thank you Carib n curly)
*here are the link from my fotki*
*link for oils,butters and such*
http://www.calabash-handmade.co.uk/home2.html
http://www.afrikahandel.de/index.php?siteId=7
http://www.ofasimplenature.webeden.co.uk/
http://www.tradetalk.com/
http://www.oils4life.co.uk/
http://www.yourhealthfoodstore.co.uk/
http://baseformula.com/viewProducts.php?SubCatID=100
http://woodlandherbs.co.uk/index.html
http://www.akuawood.co.uk/

*Ayurvedic*
http://www.spicesofindia.co.uk/acata...dian-Food.html

*Electrical stuff like hair dryers and FHI straighteners and other things*
http://www.hairscissors.co.uk/product_list.php?id=450
http://www.chrisandsons.co.uk/index.php
http://www.saloneasy.com/straighteners.htm

*Other links:*
http://www.salonlines.co.uk/
http://www.justbeautifully.co.uk/
http://www.hqhair.com/default.asp
http://www.luxuryhaircare.co.uk/index.html
http://www.afrotherapy.com/
http://www.serum.co.uk/index.cfm
http://www.girlznight.co.uk/
http://www.aveda.co.uk/home.tmpl
http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/
http://www.lookfantastic.com/

*ALSO this thread from BHM where UK ladies posted links*
http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/foru...asp?TID=178202
*also this place they stock kink curly stuff*
http://store.britishcurlies.co.uk/pages.php?pageid=6


*CHI SILK INFUSION*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=196837
You can also readily get 15ml bottles of CHI from eBay for about 2GBP


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 9, 2010)

*FRAGRANCE OILS & SILK AMINO ACIDS etc:* (thanks Sunrise , Catgurl & Blaque*Angel)
[FONT=&quot]Sunrise[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]If you are referring to Perfume then it's [/FONT][FONT=&quot]here[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. I usually buy the specials offers.
I will be buying from [/FONT]http://www.candyscent.co.uk[FONT=&quot]here[/FONT][/URL][FONT=&quot] at some point because my shea butter/coconut oil mix smells yuck! The shop sells fragrances that cover perfume and home fragrance.[/FONT]

Catgurl
  I've just bought 15 (!) from here which was recommended by another LHCFer:

http://www.gracefruit.com/

The Oatmeal-Milk-Honey, Peach, Hazelnut, and Vanilla Bean are great but the black coffee and Fig are not that impressive. BTW, I don't use them all at the same time!

Since then I've found a few more from soap making suppliers. 
http://www.fresholi.co.uk
http://www.nhrorganicoils.com/produc...ategory_id=754

I'm thinking about making my own shampoo bars.....I ordered from Chagrin Valley but my mom is taking forever to send them 


*Giovanni* 
  FYI you can get Giovanni products from here:
http://www.skinnutrition.co.uk/c/88/...Cosmetics.html  (thanks catgurl)
http://www.lovelula.com/cat_giovanni...c_haircare.cfm  (thanks Mimi.   NB – check that they are in stock first)


*Hair Accessory site’s in EU/UK* (thank you Catgurl)
  There's nothing like Etsy.  But I've found these sites for accessories:
https://www.jaffahair.co.uk
http://www.ebuni.com/
http://www.stone-bridge.co.uk/


*Hair Steamers, Hood Dryers and Heat conditioning caps:*
http://www.beautyhairproducts.net/in...-cap/p_50.html (thanks catgurl)

Stellagirl76
*Option A*
http://www.salonlines.com/hair-steamer_367_prod.php

*Option B
*http://www.salonbeautyproducts.co.uk...0f6ec3476aa1cd

ETA: Option B is apparently made by the same company as the Salons R US models

Hood dryers 
http://www.directsalonsupplies.co.u...lic.cgi?action=showprod_REMMIRANDAMOBILEDRYER (Hood dryer - thanks stellagirl76)

http://www.directsalonsupplies.co.uk/shop/50/32/index.htm (more hood dryers - thanks stellagirl76)


*JAMAICAN BLACK CASTOR OIL (UK BASED VENDORS)*
  Btw Ladies I also found this vendor on eBay selling pure original JBCO !!! 
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/jbco-uk/m.htm...&_trksid=p4340
  She sells the tropical Isle brand as well as another brand which looks cheaper. I might try that one.... in:
  They also have their own online shop:
http://www.blackcastoroil.co.uk/shop...products_id=32


*JOICO* (thanks miss_chevieous):
www.bathandunwind.com


*LHFC Vendors:*

*Blaque*Angel*
Candy's Natural Body Spray's..
Scent From Heaven...
The UK's answer to Lucretia's body oil's and sprays.
Sells over a thousand fragrances:
designer type/bakery type/fruity/floral types.

Contact: [email protected]



diamsdesiles
I live in France and 5 months ago I decided to sell american products.
I sell Aphogee, Chi, Nu Gro, doo Gro, black castor oil....
I already have many customers
For those who live near by Paris, I give the products in hands for the others I send them (I have customers in Belgium, Italy...)
So if you are interested, just send me a PM and I'll tell you more!



*

Lyoness's Links*

Can I add nature's parlour , Nubian Heritage Products and curl harmony 




*MARISPOSA IMPORTS* (thanks Mimi)
Marisposa-imports based in the netherlands.  They ship to the UK and all over the EU
http://www.mariposa-import.eu/
ETA: velvet has a online store: http://www.afrohairsecrets.dk/



*Maxiglide with Afro Hair Plug* (thank you Catgurl)
  I found this place that sells Maxiglide with a EU plug and its the right voltage for use in the UK. http://www.afrohairsecrets.dk/produc...products_id=95



*
MEGA TEK seller (UK)*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=85404 (thanks Londondiva)

http://www.tailgator.co.uk/tg/pages/eqyssmegatekhorse.html (thanks Zulieka)



*Miss Jessie:* (thanks Sunrise)
[FONT=&quot]British Curlies [/FONT][FONT=&quot]for your Miss Jessie, Curl Junkie, Curls, Mixed Chicks and Curl Junkie.[/FONT]



*Online useful sites:*
http://www.feelunique.com/ (thanks Rose1)
http://us.strawberrynet.com (thanks lafani)
http://www.lookfantastic.com/  (thanks stellagirl76)


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 9, 2010)

*Qhemet Biologics & Taliah Waajid:*
Qhemet Biologics products are available from Adornment 365 hair salon in Morleys, Brixton. (thanks VeePickni)
Adornement also sells Aubrey’s Orgaincs and Taliah Waajid products.
*

Revive Holistic Beauty:*
http://www.reviveholisticbeauty.com/page29.htm

*
Rollers & Clips etc:*
www.amazon.co.uk (thanks Cream Tee)
http://www.beautyhairproducts.net/in...-cap/p_50.html  (Heat conditioning cap)

http://www.pakcosmetics.com/product_info.aspx?cid=69&id=4881&pid=5993  (double prong roller clips – thanks Rose1)


*
Silk Amino acids* (thanks shopgalore & Blaque*Angel):
http://www.ofasimplenature.webeden.co.uk/

*Sally's*
www.sallyexpress.com (thanks spongeywooey)



*
Shower Filters (thanks Creamy Tee & miss_chevieous):*
http://www.pureshowers.co.uk/product...de750648ee4373
http://www.watersticks.com/shower.htm


*ToyToy’s links: (thanks ToyToy)*
For butters, oils and other raw ingredients:

www.akamuti.co.uk (they have a flat rate for all shipping in the UK no matter how much you order!!!)
www.akomaskincare.co.uk
www.fresholi.co.uk
www.aromantic.co.uk


For salon products:

www.salonlines.co.uk
www.lookfantastic.co.uk


Other:

https://anitagrant.com
http://www.mariposa-import.eu/index.html (based in the Netherlands, but they stock Qhemets, Curls and Oyin Handmade amongst many others)



*UK Afro Hair & Beauty Retailers:*
http://www.myhairandbeauty.co.uk/home.aspx.
www.pakcosmetics.co.uk

*
US Redelivery/ Parcel forwarding sites: (thanks catgurl and Nina deF)*
http://myus2.myus.com/Memberships.aspx


*Wholesalers:*
Chris and Sons in Palmers Green (Nr North Circular) (thanks Sunrise)

Sams Hair Studio, 4, St. Albans Place, London, N1 0NX (Off Upper Street, Islington), Tel: 020 7226 0908 (thanks Sunrise)


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 9, 2010)

Excellent thread. you are a diamond


----------



## Pooks (Mar 9, 2010)

Wonderful job Stella!

You guys have seriously turned me into a natural product PJ though... :assimilat  

RIP fat wallet of mine


----------



## catgurl (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Stella for your hard work! Extremely useful! Can't believe I missed some of these.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 9, 2010)

No probs ladies - hope you enjoy... !

As and when you need things added just PM me with the link/ information and I will add/ update.


----------



## Lyoness (Mar 9, 2010)

Can I add nature's parlour  , Nubian Heritage Products and curl harmony 

Stuff better be in stock when I want it after posting these links *side eye*


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 9, 2010)

^^^ Thanks so much Lyoness - I actually believe that the more we share the links the greater the production and supply will be.  I think the issue at the moment is that people do not know where to get things so sales are low and retailers therefore do not stock as they think they will not sell so then its like a Catch 22 situation.

Let's keep sharing ladies and create a market !!!


----------



## Nameless (Mar 9, 2010)

Please please please LHCF, can you make this thread a sticky? It's so helpful!


----------



## Mom23 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you so much for posting this!!! I just moved over here in January, and this is so helpful.


----------



## Mimi22 (Mar 9, 2010)

Stella you are a star! 

A sticky just for us folk across the pond!


----------



## Krullete (Mar 9, 2010)

Can this "umbrella" accommodate a non-EU - but European, nonetheless - board member? I am in Norway and have even fewer options than you lucky Brits et al., and could definitely use such a resource sticky-thread!


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks so much for doing this *Stella*! Lots of ladies from the Eu and surrounding areas will view this thread as a godsend!!!

It would be great if the site owners can just bookmark this somewhere and when people join, they can be directed to this thread! It just contains so much good info. *Thanks to all the ladies that provided links!!*


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 9, 2010)

Krullete said:


> Can this "umbrella" accommodate a non-EU - but European, nonetheless - board member? I am in Norway and have even fewer options than you lucky Brits et al., and could definitely use such a resource sticky-thread!




Honey you still one of us - just cos you guys were smart enough to vote on that referendum does not make you "Non-EU"

Oops did I say that


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 9, 2010)

RESERVING A SPOT FOR *FRANCE*


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 9, 2010)

RESERVING A SPOT FOR THE *NETHERLANDS*


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 9, 2010)

RESERVING A SPOT FOR *SWEDEN*


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 9, 2010)

RESERVING A SPOT FOR *GERMANY*


----------



## Krullete (Mar 9, 2010)

You are so right! Oh, do we ever _pay_ for the privilege to call ourselves 'independent', yet - all the while - say :master:to the EU and its directives. 



stellagirl76 said:


> Honey you still one of us - just cos you guys were smart enough to vote on that referendum does not make you "Non-EU"
> 
> Oops did I say that


----------



## Lyoness (Mar 9, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> ^^^ Thanks so much Lyoness - I actually believe that the more we share the links the greater the production and supply will be.  I think the issue at the moment is that people do not know where to get things so sales are low and retailers therefore do not stock as they think they will not sell so then its like a Catch 22 situation.
> 
> Let's keep sharing ladies and create a market !!!




Tell me about it!! I had to say it though cos its true.. I want my stuffs!!


----------



## melissa-bee (Mar 9, 2010)

Yay, you're awesome


----------



## Sunrise (Mar 9, 2010)

We're a STICKY! YAY!


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 9, 2010)

^^^ Tell me about it Sunrise !!!


----------



## shopgalore (Mar 9, 2010)

Well done *Stella*!!!!!! Hip Hip Hooray!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 9, 2010)

Krullete said:


> You are so right! Oh, do we ever _pay_ for the privilege to call ourselves 'independent', yet - all the while - say :master:to the EU and its directives.




Krulette - would you be able to help this thread and provide any links you have for the Norwegian ladies please ???  I am sure that the other Scandinavian ladies would also find it useful 

Many TIA !!! 


OT - You know you guys should have joined !!!


----------



## anherica (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks so much for this!!


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 9, 2010)

^^^ Anherica would you be able to help out with the Danish links please ???

Many Thanks !!!

SG


----------



## Mimi22 (Mar 9, 2010)

I forgot to mention marisposa-imports based in the netherlands

they ship to the UK and all over the EU

Link:

http://www.mariposa-import.eu/

ETA: velvet has a online store: http://www.afrohairsecrets.dk/


----------



## LushLox (Mar 9, 2010)

Awesome work Stella - thanks very much!


----------



## spoogeywoogey (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Stella, may I add www.sallyexpress.com for those that don't have a Sallys near to them? Now if only they actually stocked half of what is available in the USA Sallys. I guess we will have to write them or something, because it's just so sad that US Sallys has everything, and over here we're struggling.


----------



## LushLox (Mar 9, 2010)

spoogeywoogey said:


> Hey Stella, may I add www.sallyexpress.com for those that don't have a Sallys near to them? Now if only they actually stocked half of what is available in the USA Sallys. I guess we will have to write them or something, because it's just so sad that US Sallys has everything, and over here we're struggling.



For real.  I mean the stuff on their shelves are generally pathetic, but they have the two conditioners I like and that's Silk Elements and Rusk Smoother Leave in.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 9, 2010)

*
HOW TO SECTION*

*LEARN TO CANEROW*
http://cornrows.co.uk/howto/howtobraidcornrowsx.html


----------



## ajoke (Mar 10, 2010)

Germany here!!! This is my first post on this board, this sticky was what finally convinced me to subscribe. I have learnt so much, thanks for putting the sticky together, and thanks to everyone who has contributed so far. I'll be coming later with other the links I have found in Germany which have not been put up. Meanwhile....

benesse.de sells Aubrey Organics products 

I am also working on putting together an  English/German language website with information as I see a lot of mixed race and black kids here walking around with the equivalent of a birds nest on their heads. That cannot be good for their self-esteem.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 10, 2010)

^^^ ajoke thank you soooo much 

Please send me your list of links so that I can update the German Place Holder !



x SG

ETA:  Of course forgot to add that when your site is ready be sure to let me know so that it can be added to the list of links as a resource.


----------



## Krullete (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: EU LADIES (NORWAY) - USEFUL INFO & LINKS*

Would that I could!  I confess to purchasing all of my specific haircare products either online (from the U.K. or U.S.), in Sweden (1/2-day shopping trip) or in Amsterdam.

Why? Selection and price.  

For example:  

-Castor Oil (clear) can only be purchased at the pharmacy here, and is sold in a *60 ml. (2 U.S. ounces)* bottle for... $14.39 (U.S.D.) / £9.65 (GBP).

-Virgin Coconut Oil is only found at tiny health food shops, and is sold in a *500 ml. (16.9 U.S. ounces)* jar for... $31.35 / £21.00.

- Aloe Vera Gel can be purchased at the pharmacy, personal care store or health food shop in a *120 ml. (4 U.S. ounces)* tube (_J/A/S/O/N-brand, only_) for... $20.18 [$15.10 on sale] / £13.49 [£10.08 on sale].

Since these are personal care staples, I do "bite the bullet" and purchase them here as needed; however, I am sure to purchase greater quantities when I go to Sweden. 




stellagirl76 said:


> Krulette - would you be able to help this thread and provide any links you have for the Norwegian ladies please ???  I am sure that the other Scandinavian ladies would also find it useful
> 
> Many TIA !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: EU LADIES (NORWAY) - USEFUL INFO & LINKS*

This is not surprising given the cost of living in Norway 

I suppose if you have any Swedish (or Skandinavian links) then that would be greatly appreciated for the sticky.

Also btw have you tried importing from countries like Estonia and Lithuania where everything is much cheaper?  




Krullete said:


> Would that I could!  I confess to purchasing all of my specific haircare products either online (from the U.K. or U.S.), in Sweden (1/2-day shopping trip) or in Amsterdam.
> 
> Why? Selection and price.
> 
> ...


----------



## Krullete (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: EU LADIES (NORWAY) - USEFUL INFO & LINKS*

Re: Estonia and Lithuania - I don't read either language, so I would be hard pressed to locate online sources for such items.  [OT: I did love(!) shopping and meandering in Vilnius, however! Beautiful yarns and exquisite polished stone bead selections.  Many women there gathered into the large dedicated backroom of beadshops to sit at tables and string their just-purchased beads into jewelry. ]

If I come across any notable Scandinavian links, I will certainly alert you. Thanks for your efforts!



stellagirl76 said:


> This is not surprising given the cost of living in Norway
> 
> I suppose if you have any Swedish (or Skandinavian links) then that would be greatly appreciated for the sticky.
> 
> Also btw have you tried importing from countries like Estonia and Lithuania where everything is much cheaper?


----------



## Grand Prix (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't forget about iherb!!
I get my Aubrey Organics ($9,25), Giovanni ($5,15), Jason Natural ($7,16), Chlorella (600x200mg) ($16.70)(uhmm, am I giving away my pj'ism? ) from here.

If you order under 3 pounds, International Airmail is only $4 and you don't have to pay taxes!
I live in the Netherlands and get my order within a week.
If you can't help yourself and buy in bulk, DHL goes pretty cheap via this site too.

I don't know if this counts as advertising and isn't allowed because it's my personal referral code (if it is, please tell me and I'll remove it from my post), but if you enter *ICO381* in your first order, you get $5 off.

I love iherb. I just can't believe how affordable it is.


A great Dutch site is http://www.doeli.nl (english version http://www.doeli.com). Doeli sells products like Afroveda, Mixed Chicks, Curlformers, etc. and her service is great. 
Once a few of my products were damaged and I wrote to her about that (I actually just wanted to thank her for supplying these products, but I mentioned it) and she transfered part of my payment back to me.
She ships to all of Europe and has a cute blog.


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 10, 2010)

^^^ Thanks Grand Prix for those links would be great if you could help me with the Dutch links???

TIA


----------



## Grand Prix (Mar 10, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> ^^^ Thanks Grand Prix for those links would be great if you could help me with the Dutch links???
> 
> TIA


 
I'm on it!


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 10, 2010)

^^^ Grand Prix thanks SOOOOO much .  You are a star


----------



## Grand Prix (Mar 10, 2010)

This was more fun than I thought. 

*Tools*

www.haarshop.nl (http://haarshop.nl/EN/Valuta/Euro.aspx English)
Great site! So many quality products. Super fast shipping, affordable shipping for the rest of Europe too!
When I felt guilty about buying a T3 tourmaline hairdryer, I sent it back (after having tried it!) and got my money back, no questions asked.
Salon hair products (Tigi, Chi/Farouk, L’Anza, etc.), accesoires, tools (denman, T3, fhi, chi)

http://www.accense.nl/ (also available in German and English, ships to a lot of European countries, but shipping‘s a little expensive for some)
Tools and hair care products.

*Acessoires*

www.shesells.eu (situated in the Netherlands)
Satin caps and pillowcases, instruction dvd’s, hair products too (but a little expensive imo).

http://www.kroeshaar.com/WebShop.html
Books, accesoires, hair products (Carol’s Daughter). Bit expensive. Nice info for natural hair.
Uhm. Don’t get your denman here.

*Products*

www.doeli.nl (www.doeli.com too!)
Love her!
Afroveda, Mixed Chicks, MyHoneyChild, Curls, shea butter, curl formers, denman brushes.

www.afrobeautycosmetics.nl
Great prices for regular drugstore or “toko” products. Organic Root Stimulator, Motions, IC, etc.

http://www.sistas-curlcollection.com/ 
They’ve got the Naturalaxer. Never tried though. 

http://www.sisay.eu/ (also in English and French)
Natural products, oils, butters, herbs, powders.

*Blogs*

http://sheabutter.punt.nl/
Great blog by a girl with 4b hair.


----------



## Babylilac (Mar 10, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Honey you still one of us - just cos you guys were smart enough to vote on that referendum does not make you "Non-EU"
> 
> *Oops did I say that*


 


Thanks girl for the useful links .I want to be serious with my hair now .I have been lacking so much lately.


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for setting this up Stella. You did a great job. Yay, we have an EU sticky!


----------



## rben (Mar 13, 2010)

This is an invaluable post, thank you so much!


----------



## JollyGal (Mar 14, 2010)

Official retailers of Sedu in the UK

http://www.sedubeauty.com/Retailers/UK.htm

Be careful euro ladies there are a lot of fake websites out there.


----------



## cairopiper (Mar 18, 2010)

This is such an AWESOME thread! Thanks so much for this Stella, really really appreciate it 

Cairo
x


----------



## spoogeywoogey (Mar 18, 2010)

This sticky is simply fantastic. Thanks Stella!! Now I have to really stop myself from buying things.


----------



## cairopiper (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi ladies, I just wanted to give a small word of warning for one of the links provided - justbeautifully.co.uk.

I ordered from here first back in August 2008 (bought a professional hooded dryer) and my transcation was fine, no problems with delivery or with product and it still works great. 
Based on the good service I bought a cordless flat iron for my sister for Christmas. Unfortunately it wasn't quite what she wanted so I returned it within the requested time... and that's when the trouble started. 

They acknowledge receipt of goods returned on 11th January and yet today is 22nd March and I *STILL* have not received my refund back.  
And every time I call I get fobbed off with vague answers as to what has happened and where my money is. I ask to speak to a manager and get told that there is not one on site, they're working from home so I ask for them to call me regarding this and no one calls back. I've been calling them at least twice a week since January and they just all seem completely clueless. I really don't know how long it's going to take for them to give me my money back so that's why I thought I'd warn you all to just be wary when ordering from this company.

Cairo
x


----------



## diamsdesiles (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello,

For the french girls (or european grils), I sell Aphogee, Chi, Biosilk, Nu Gro, JBCO...
Send me a PM if you want to know more
Bye bye


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 25, 2010)

I sell natural pefumes and colognes 

I have a wide range of scents including but not limited to exact Duplications of bath and body works, victoria secrets and designer fragrances. I also have original scents such as:
tropical vanilla, black coconut, black love, warm vanilla sugar etc..

they are made from pure,organic ingredients including: vitamin e oil, fragrance oil's, vanilla pods, herbs etc..

smelling is believing  [email protected]


----------



## ajoke (Mar 25, 2010)

More links 
www.Lexies-curls.de for Giovanni products, blended beauty, jane carter solutions, darcy etc
http://www.haarstudio14-shop.de for joico products


----------



## lizzyb168 (Apr 2, 2010)

i think i am in love


----------



## latebloomer (Apr 8, 2010)

I've just found this thread wow its going to take me a while to get through it all but i'm loving it...


----------



## CurlyMoo (Apr 13, 2010)

Thank you for putting these links together. How can I find Mega-tek in Germany?


----------



## lalla (Apr 14, 2010)

Bilby (Natural ingredients- oils, EO, proteins ...)

Aroma zone (Natural ingredients- oils, EO, proteins ...)

Les secrets de loly  ; they also have a line of natural products 

Ma cosmeto perso 

 (Natural ingredients- oils, EO, proteins ...)
Les utiles de Zinette

Alternative nature  (Natural ingredients- oils, EO, proteins ...)


Aroma nature ( handmade soaps)

Saponaire ( handmade soaps)

Plantes des cévennes (floral waters, oils, balms, handmade soaps)

Diouda (A wide range of products for skin and hair care + make up)

Atelier cosmetic bio 

Essential oils from Corsica and Madagascar 

Astratella

Mandriolu 

Bio mada 

Vitalba


----------



## otegwu (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey this is a great thread any ladies needing help with a stylist for *WEAVES* or *CORNROWS* at a good price then I hope I could help, if you send a message to me Via youtube, Fb, or here then I would be happy to offer my services, I start weaves at £30-£50 and I hope I at least I know about healthy hair care practices 

heres A few ways to mayb see what I do 

http://www.youtube.com/user/NaturalhairGrwthShow
http://www.youtube.com/user/BritPopPrincess

And The facebook group for EU Ladies Sisterhood of Natural Beauty 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=494838885181&ref=ts


----------



## lalla (Apr 17, 2010)

Two more links (mostly for natural hair products) : 

Oanisha 

Baayo


----------



## sithembile (Apr 19, 2010)

otegwu said:


> Hey this is a great thread any ladies needing help with a stylist for *WEAVES* or *CORNROWS* at a good price then I hope I could help, if you send a message to me Via youtube, Fb, or here then I would be happy to offer my services, I start weaves at £30-£50 and I hope I at least I know about healthy hair care practices
> 
> heres A few ways to mayb see what I do
> 
> ...




I live in Manchester too and am planning to use weaves/braids to transition so will be contacting you soon!


----------



## sithembile (Apr 20, 2010)

FYI

All Aubrey Organics products are 20% off here:
www.mollycoddlesofrochester.co.uk

I've never used the site before but plan to make my purchases this evening.


----------



## Nali1987 (Apr 25, 2010)

For Dutch ladies:
http://www.sistas-curlcollection.com/
They sell Jamaican Black Castor Oil, Darcy's Botanicals, Hairaveda, etc.

Great find for European/Dutch ladies. Just found www.aromatherapiewebwinkel.com and they sell all kinds of oils and Shea Butters!


----------



## RUBY (Apr 26, 2010)

sithembile said:


> FYI
> 
> All Aubrey Organics products are 20% off here:
> www.mollycoddlesofrochester.co.uk
> ...


 
Thanks, I just placed an order.


----------



## anherica (Apr 30, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> ^^^ Anherica would you be able to help out with the Danish links please ???
> 
> Many Thanks !!!
> 
> SG



Sorry I'm just seeing this one PositivelyRadiant. To be honest the only Danish online vendor I use is www.afrohairsecrets.dk Even though the link has already been mentioned, it bears repeating because the pickings here are quite slim, and I've had nothing but good experiences there!

I order alot of things from the UK, especially oils and butters from www.sheabuttercottage.com (another one that's been mentioned before.) Great, great service and selection. She also carries some ayurvedic and JBCO.

Another good one in the UK, with good selection is www.malikstores.co.uk  I use them to order ORS products, satin sleep caps, setting lotion and cholesterol deep condish. Another one for oils, supplements and teas is www.baldwins.co.uk

Hope this helps a teeny bit.


----------



## Jozze (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi Ladies! I just found a well designed UK site to order from so I thought I'd post it here: Afrodesire.com.
I've just ordered some Outre Batik synthetic hair from them today for my next PS (I'm trying out crochet braids) next week so I'll update on how good the total service is after I receive my parcel but so far the customer service is awesome! The prices are good, they use Paypal and they ship internationally as well!

ETA: I asked if Afrodesire would consider giving us a discount and I just got an email from Afrodesire.com giving an exclusive 10% discount to LHCF members if they spend £50 or more!


----------



## Jozze (May 1, 2010)

*Update*: Less than 24hr after ordering I have received my order from Afrodesire.com. My hair was well packaged and I received everything I ordered so I have to give this website top marks for customer service, price and super speedy delivery!


----------



## rissa146 (May 12, 2010)

*
Product list and discounts
**Code: healthy1853497582    $100.00 minimum, 30%  discount
Code: healthy3157478452    $50.00 minimum, 20% discount*
*

Black Hair Care Review Guide
* *Best  Black Hair Care Products Review Guide
*
*How To Grow Your Hair Review Guide
*
*Best Hair Loss Treatment Review Guide*
*Black Hair Care  Products Review/Guide*
*Female  Hair Loss Review Guide*
*Natural  Hair Growth Review Guide*
*Hydratherma  Naturals Review Guide*
* Hydratherma  Daily Moisturizing Growth Lotion Review Guide *
*Hydratherma  Hair Growth Oil Review Guide*
* Hydratherma  Follicle Invigorator 4 oz. Review Guide*
*Hydratherma  Moisture/Protein Bal Leave-In*
* Hydratherma  Amino Plus,Deep Con. Tmt. Review Guide*
*Hydratherma  Amino Clarifying Shampoo 8 oz. Review Guide*
*Lacio  Lacio High Shine Leave-in Review Guide*
*Denman  Brush Review Guide   Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea Restructurizer  Review Guide*
*Sea  Breeze (Scalp Astringent) Review Guide*
*Hair  thinning,Female Hair problems, male hair problem, Stop Hair thinning,  growing hair, hair product*


----------



## shirleytee (May 12, 2010)

Hello Ladies
This is my first post, although I have been an avid reader for quite some time.  I am in the haircare business. I sell the Salerm range, Lacio Lacio, Keracare and will have organic oils available soon.  My website address is http://www.proudladyhaircare.co.uk.  
Please feel free to take a look!


----------



## g.lo (May 12, 2010)

*DH Keratin for sale*

hi all,

i have a nearly full DH Keratin 32oz for sale, and 32oz clarifying shampoo.
i bought it last oct-nov in florida, used only twice this cost me about £160.
the reason why i am selling is, after using it i found out i was pregnant, so since i can't use it anymore and planning to breastfeed for 6months, it will be a shame to let it sit in the cupboard.
i personally liked the result of the product.
if you interested, please PM  me with an offer.

thanks
gaby


----------



## Mimi22 (May 27, 2010)

hairveda will be available at mariposa imports very soon  just thought id share!


----------



## Bublin (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey ladies

Anyone know where we can pick up some Curly Magic by Uncle Funky's Daughter?

I did a quick search and no joy.

TIA


----------



## Mazza64 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi All

Can anyone recommend a good salon in London that straightens (4a/4b)  natural hair with care?
I want to straighten my hair when I take my weave out just to note the lengthen.


----------



## sithembile (Jun 6, 2010)

Mazza64 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good salon in London that straightens (4a/4b)  natural hair with care?
> I want to straighten my hair when I take my weave out just to note the lengthen.



I'd like to know too for when I BC.


----------



## Bublin (Jun 6, 2010)

They all seem to still use those marcel irons that fry your hair.  Wish they'd realise it was 2010 and they should be using flat irons.


----------



## Mazza64 (Jun 8, 2010)

Bublin said:


> They all seem to still use those marcel irons that fry your hair. Wish they'd realise it was 2010 and they should be using flat irons.


 



I know thats what I'm soooo afraid of. My hair is quite healthy now and I would like to keep it that way.I find hairdressers in London either cater for relaxed hair or locs. They both seem to turn their noses up at natural hair.And if they have a go as you say they fry it with a marcel iron erplexed


----------



## Hair4Care (Jun 8, 2010)

oh my goddness thnk u so very much for this, you're a star


----------



## Bublin (Jun 10, 2010)

Sallys online are selling are selling Silk Elements moisturising treatment for a sale price of £2.99 usually £4.99
http://www.sallyexpress.com/search.aspx?q=silk+elements

Thet are also selling Its a 10 Leave-in for £12.49.  Unfortunately they were selling for £8.99 but that price ended yesterday (i managed to get it in time )
http://www.sallyexpress.com/viewProduct.aspx?pid=161239

Its says free delivery for orders over £100 but when i ordered it was free!


----------



## ajoke (Jun 14, 2010)

http://www.luxuryhaircare.co.uk/ 

The also carry Mizani products.


----------



## Bublin (Jun 16, 2010)

Mazza64 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good salon in London that straightens (4a/4b)  natural hair with care?
> I want to straighten my hair when I take my weave out just to note the lengthen.



Asquared salon in Catford, SE London use flat irons.  I called them and asked. I went their years ago for my 1st BC and they were nice but pricey.  0208 6904758


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Rose1 (Jun 18, 2010)

Bublin said:


> Sallys online are selling are selling Silk Elements moisturising treatment for a sale price of £2.99 usually £4.99
> http://www.sallyexpress.com/search.aspx?q=silk+elements


 
Thanks for this, I ordered a few jars of the moisturising treatment yesterday and they arrived today.


----------



## Mazza64 (Jun 18, 2010)

Bublin said:


> Asquared salon in Catford, SE London use flat irons.  I called them and asked. I went their years ago for my 1st BC and they were nice but pricey.  0208 6904758





Thank you Bublin you are a star.Don't mind paying a bit extra once or twice a year.


----------



## Bublin (Jun 28, 2010)

Bublin said:


> Asquared salon in Catford, SE London use flat irons. I called them and asked. I went their years ago for my 1st BC and they were nice but pricey. 0208 6904758


 
Adding to above post..............

I actually walked into ASquared and asked how much it would cost to 'flat iron' natural hair.
I was told £25 if the hair was already washed, dried and ready to straighten.  More if you wanted a full service.

I picked up a price list and they have a ton of services 

For example £80 for single braids excluding the cost of the hair.

When i am ready i will probably go to this salon.


----------



## Mimi22 (Jun 30, 2010)

Adding a website:

http://www.victoriahealth.com/

Has a great selection of Dr Bonners and yes to carrots


http://www.victoriahealth.com/brand/Dr-Bronners/48/


----------



## Emz Forever (Jul 3, 2010)

Hello ladies, I'm new. Just wanted to say hello and thanks for this useful list.


----------



## Prelude to a Kiss (Jul 5, 2010)

This is one of the most useful threads I have ever come across. To the poster that linked the site or hair filters THANK YOU!


----------



## UrbainChic (Jul 5, 2010)

Any of you in Germany? specifically Berlin area. Where do you buy most of your products? I have only been living here a few months but I'm not sure where to shop for my old staples like a giant economy sized tub of aloe vera gel.

ETA:
I found this list of African stores online, so I am going to poke around these stores in the next few weeks and let you guys know if I find anything amazing.  Please let me know if theres a great place you would recommend.

ETA AGAIN:

This time with the link
http://www.african-german.de/shops.html


----------



## ariellabe (Jul 5, 2010)

This post is what convinced me to register and subscribe.  I'm moving to Israel and I really need to find places to ship relaxers and other hair stuff over there.  Can you set up a space for Israel and other Middle Eastern countries?  I don't think El Al will let me carry a relaxer kit on board


----------



## ajoke (Jul 6, 2010)

I live in Germany too, but in the south. There are some links to sites that ship to Germany few pages back. Also check some of the british websites as they have reasonable shipping prices to Germany(check the links on this page and the previous one)


----------



## Curlykale (Jul 12, 2010)

Organic cold pressed ayurvedic oils in this uk website (brahmi, neem, castor, bhringraj, sesame. I don't suggest their coconut oil as it's refined). They also sell hemp oil, aloe vera juice and ghee. They are more on the expensive side: if you want to try ayurvedic oils but you don't want mineral oil in them / you don't infuse them at home, I guess this is a good source (I haven't tried them except coconut and castor... cocnut was refined and castor I discovered I'm allergic). I have seen the whole brand in Whole Foods in London in the supplements/ essential oils area.

Warning: they have 2 kinds of neem oil, diluited and undiluited... Pure neem oil is too strong to be used by itself.

http://www.pukkaherbs.com/file/acd780a6df1da7da2b1dcf5c7ef063f5/ayurvedic-bodycare.html


----------



## Mazza64 (Jul 30, 2010)

Afrotherapy.com


----------



## Sunrise (Jul 30, 2010)

How come this thread got bumped from a sticky?


----------



## ajoke (Jul 30, 2010)

Pity this is no longer a sticky. Theres so m any of us EU ladies on here. *Sigh*

Does anyone know where I can get a Hutieful steamer or any other table top steamer here in Europe?


----------



## Sunrise (Jul 31, 2010)

ajoke said:


> Pity this is no longer a sticky. Theres so m any of us EU ladies on here. *Sigh*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a Hutieful steamer or any other table top steamer here in Europe?



Pak (UK) or, Ebay may be your best bet.


----------



## lijm83 (Aug 6, 2010)

For ladies in the Netherlands that like to make their own things. They deliver and have a store located in Rotterdam.

http://www.drogisterijdelang.nl/


----------



## Vintageglam (Aug 6, 2010)

WOW LHFC are us EU ladies so unimportant in the scheme of things that not only do we not get a forum but not even a sticky.


----------



## lijm83 (Aug 6, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> WOW LHFC are us EU ladies so unimportant in the scheme of things that not only do we not get a forum but not even a sticky.



I found this topic in this sticky: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=255441


----------



## Vintageglam (Aug 6, 2010)

lijm83 said:


> I found this topic in this sticky: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=255441


 

Great stuff 

Good to know we haven't been bumped


----------



## Yoshi3329 (Aug 6, 2010)

^^^Just about to say, I thought for a minute my eyes were playing tricks on me. I swore this thread was a sticky!


----------



## lijm83 (Aug 6, 2010)

Yoshi3329 said:


> ^^^Just about to say, I thought for a minute my eyes were playing tricks on me. I swore this thread was a sticky!



 I had the same.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Aug 12, 2010)

bumpersssssss


----------



## RUBY (Aug 15, 2010)

Have anyone ordered Qhemet Biologics direct from her/website? 

How much was shipping? and did you get stung from customs? How how long did it take?


----------



## lalla (Sep 24, 2010)

I've just disvcoverd this salon: LME.

 They sell their own brand of products and specialise in straigthening natural hair. I've not been there yet but the before & afters look good.


----------



## kimmy89 (Oct 20, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can buy bobbi boss indi remy hair in the UK or in Europe?


----------



## kimmy89 (Oct 25, 2010)

bump to my uk sisters??


----------



## Pooks (Nov 16, 2010)

RUBY said:


> Have anyone ordered Qhemet Biologics direct from her/website?
> 
> How much was shipping? and did you get stung from customs? How how long did it take?


 
Hi RUBY:

Here's a summary of my 1st order direct from her website (end of last year):

*Code**Item**Qty**Price**Total*AOHCAmla & Olive Heavy Cream
[Size:2 oz.]3$5.50$16.50CTDGCocoa Tree Detangling Ghee
[Size:2 oz.]1$5.50$5.50BRBCBurdock Root Butter Cream
[Size:2 oz.]1$5.50$5.50KTRMKarkady Tea Replenishing Mist
[Size:1.5 oz.]2$5.50$11.00DSC-120% Off Black Friday Sale
1-$7.70-$7.70 Sub Total: $30.80 Tax: $0.00 *Shipping: $31.65* Grand Total: $62.45

It took a while to get to me, at least 3 weeks, they say allow 14 days for the order to be fulfilled as she produces in small batches, so I guess a week from the US to here. 

Since, I have bought from Mariposa (Welkom bij Mariposa Import. Europa's eerste en originele webshop voor mensen met kroes, gemengd en krullend haar. - Mariposa Import), and Morleys in Brixton - only bought direct from Qhem again when visiting the USA so the shipping was no problem.

--------

*Does anyone know where I can get a good blowdryer which has a cool SETTING, not just a cool shot button?*


----------



## miss_cheveious (Nov 16, 2010)

Erm.. I've found two UK links to the FHI runway straightener for £199. If anyone's interested..


----------



## Pooks (Nov 22, 2010)

Ladies interested in Oyin products, there is now a UK site selling them:

Shop :: Shop by Brand :: Oyin Handmade - nexrastore - the home of natural beauty


----------



## Ese88 (Nov 22, 2010)

Guys british curly emporium now sells bee mine and hairveda


----------



## Sunrise (Nov 22, 2010)

Evelyn Products: Evelyn Products Home Page

Their Coconut Cocktail Oil is to die for.  Moisturises but not greasy.


----------



## Sunrise (Nov 22, 2010)

Kinky By Nature  - sells oils, henna etc (small range)

Akamuti - organic products

PureNuffStuff - Nature skin and hair products.


----------



## LushLox (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm so glad that HairVeda is at British Curlies, I've ordered the Sitirinillah and other things. I can't wait to try Curl Junky Hibiscus and Banana either!

Good news about Oyin! 

I'm just waiting now for Karen's Body Beautiful. I'll be in my element if that comes here!


----------



## Pooks (Nov 23, 2010)

I need to unsub from this thread until I have some money, lol


----------



## rosalindb (Nov 23, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I'm so glad that HairVeda is at British Curlies, I've ordered the Sitirinillah and other things. I can't wait to try Curl Junky Hibiscus and Banana either!
> 
> Good news about Oyin!
> 
> I'm just waiting now for Karen's Body Beautiful. I'll be in my element if that comes here!


I saw British Curlies were now stocking Hairveda. I am very impressed with them as they are stocking so many brands and have also kept the prices reasonable. I ordered a couple of Darcy Botanicals and Komaza products from them in few months ago and I received my products two days later, very impressed.

I have quite a few oils and pomades to use up but once they are gone, I would like to try Hairveda Cococasta, Almond Glaze and Vatika frosting.

There was a thread on the British Curlies forum where they were complaining about the prices for Oyin in the UK.


----------



## LushLox (Nov 24, 2010)

rosalindb said:


> I saw British Curlies were now stocking Hairveda. I am very impressed with them as they are stocking so many brands and have also kept the prices reasonable. I ordered a couple of Darcy Botanicals and Komaza products from them in few months ago and I received my products two days later, very impressed.
> 
> I have quite a few oils and pomades to use up but once they are gone, I would like to try Hairveda Cococasta, Almond Glaze and Vatika frosting.
> 
> *There was a thread on the British Curlies forum where they were complaining about the prices for Oyin in the UK.*



I can imagine!  Even the mark up price on the Hairveda, Bee Mine and the others are a stark difference in comparison to what the ladies pay in the States, but I guess that's to be expected.  We're used to paying that much more aren't we! 

Oh well, I'm just glad to be finally using them at long last!


----------



## RUBY (Dec 2, 2010)

VeePickni said:


> Hi RUBY:
> 
> Here's a summary of my 1st order direct from her website (end of last year):
> 
> ...


 
I've just seen your post as I haven't been checking this thread.
I ordered from Qhem during the black friday sale so I've just got to wait and see what happens. I'm just hoping that I don't get stung too heavily by the customs charges.


----------



## Ese88 (Dec 18, 2010)

Does anyone know any good hair braiders in london?


----------



## lizzyb168 (Dec 26, 2010)

As i cant see it posted in here..... British Curlies are doing two for the price of one on all Miss Jessie's products up until December 31st!  

Just order myself some 8oz Curly ButterCreme, and with it i got a 12oz Creme de la Creme for Free. Added a Free Miss Jessie's shopping bag to my cart. 

Total including postage: £28.40
Without Postage: 22.95


----------



## lalla (Mar 6, 2011)

Two French websites selling black hair care products:

http://boutique.noireonaturel.com/content/9-actifs-naturels
http://www.karamelles.com/


----------



## ajoke (Apr 8, 2011)

A hair salon owned by an America air force wife which specializes in natural hair but also does relaxed and transitioning hair in Germny
Www.Mayasmithhair.com


----------



## Bublin (Jul 7, 2011)

This is a question for the Natural-haired ladies in the UK because i would like a product recommendation that i can easily find in a shop or a UK internet site.

I am looking for a pomade type product that i can apply to wet or dry hair that will make my hair shine.  I see lots of photo's of women who slick their hairback into a bun and their hair looks soooo shiny with lots of hold.

What do you use to slick back your Natural hair? (i am not looking for a gel)


----------



## melissa-bee (Jul 7, 2011)

Bublin said:


> This is a question for the Natural-haired ladies in the UK because i would like a product recommendation that i can easily find in a shop or a UK internet site.
> 
> I am looking for a pomade type product that i can apply to wet or dry hair that will make my hair shine.  I see lots of photo's of women who slick their hairback into a bun and their hair looks soooo shiny with lots of hold.
> 
> What do you use to slick back your Natural hair? (i am not looking for a gel)



Anita Grant does a pomade thing . It didn't work that well for me because of my hair type but I imagine because your hair is fine it will work, it's quite expensive but you can order sample sizes from her to test it.
What does work for me is using a butter like shea or avacado butter, applying it on damp hair and allowing it to dry over night and I don't add additional product on it and it's worked better than any gel i've used.
Style Smoother by Black N Sassy is also good. It's quite like a pomade and it has moderate hold and is very moisturising as well. You can get this from Paks and it's just under £4


----------



## Bublin (Jul 7, 2011)

melissa-bee thanks very much for that.
I'll check out the Anita Grant and the Black n Sassy.


----------



## Bublin (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey ladies,  i thought i'd revive this thread with a bargain i came across whilst shopping in Sainsburys.
If you are into your ceramides and oil rinses i found a huge 500ml bottle of Organic, cold pressed, Hempseed Oil for £4.49.


----------



## Lady_q_tee (Aug 26, 2011)

Bublin said:


> Hey ladies,  i thought i'd revive this thread with a bargain i came across whilst shopping in Sainsburys.
> If you are into your ceramides and oil rinses i found a huge 500ml bottle of Organic, cold pressed, Hempseed Oil for £4.49.



What a coincidence, I was eyeing this up today ..hmm  contemplating purchasing some

Sent from my GT-I9000 using GT-I9000


----------



## LushLox (Sep 5, 2011)

If anyone's interested, the UK Amazon site is finally selling Neutrogena Triple Moisture leave in as well as the mask. I'm pretty sure the items are shipped from the US but the shipping costs are a lot more easier to deal with!


----------



## Sunrise (Sep 5, 2011)

^^^Thanks.  The Shipping is pretty reasonable.

I'm more interested in Goody Ouchless Oval Barrette.  I've been hunting this down forever since I saw a lady using it somewhere online.


----------



## g.lo (Sep 5, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> ^^^Thanks. The Shipping is pretty reasonable.
> 
> I'm more interested in Goody Ouchless Oval Barrette. I've been hunting this down forever since I saw a lady using it somewhere online.


 
which one are you talking about, do you have a picture? 

thanks


----------



## temfash (Sep 5, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> ^^^Thanks. The Shipping is pretty reasonable.
> 
> I'm more interested in Goody Ouchless Oval Barrette. I've been hunting this down forever since I saw a lady using it somewhere online.


 
Here's a link to page where I ordered from amazon HTH 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Goody-Barr...PBBU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1315264326&sr=8-1


----------



## Sunrise (Sep 6, 2011)

g.lo said:


> which one are you talking about, do you have a picture?
> 
> thanks





temfash said:


> Here's a link to page where I ordered from amazon HTH
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Goody-Barr...PBBU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1315264326&sr=8-1



Yep @tempfash that's the one.


----------



## Bublin (Sep 6, 2011)

Does anyone know where i can purchase Dudleys DRC 28 protein treatment?  It's similar to the 2-step Aphogee.


----------



## g.lo (Sep 8, 2011)

Bublin said:


> Does anyone know where i can purchase Dudleys DRC 28 protein treatment?  It's similar to the 2-step Aphogee.



 would love to know as well!


----------



## Bublin (Sep 8, 2011)

Here is a link for where you can buy the Magic Star Comb
http://www.viewpointdirect.co.uk/combs-43-c.asp
£11.99 + £3.00 p&p


----------



## Embyra (Nov 4, 2011)

Does anyone know where i can get products in the syntonics line.......


----------



## Sunrise (Nov 4, 2011)

Embyra said:


> Does anyone know where i can get products in the syntonics line.......



@Embyra

Will HERE do?

ETA: And HERE?


----------



## Embyra (Nov 4, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> @Embyra
> 
> Will HERE do?
> 
> ETA: And HERE?



Thanks sunrise!


Just checked 1st link they dont have the Edge Define Hairline Smoother and Shea-Coconut Light Moisturizing Crème2nd link just the edge tamer ill email them about the creme because im cheap and dont want to spend £4 on shipping for one product


----------



## miss_cheveious (Nov 4, 2011)

www.blackandbrown.eu is UK site that sells goodies like gleau oil, Giovanni products, Jason sunblock etc. Shipping is fairly priced too.


----------



## Embyra (Nov 5, 2011)

Keracare natural textures full line

http://www.francescogroup.co.uk/shop/?searchStr=keracare+natural+textures&_a=viewCat&submit=


----------



## Embyra (Nov 8, 2011)

Those looking for a hooded dryer i recently used this ebay seller


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BaByliss-...r_Dryer_PP&hash=item415dc98fba#ht_1157wt_1037


----------



## lilyofthenile (Nov 8, 2011)

Anyone know if I can get Carol's Daughter in the UK anywhere? Or the EU for that matter?


----------



## g.lo (Nov 9, 2011)

KumakoXsd said:


> Anyone know if I can get Carol's Daughter in the UK anywhere? Or the EU for that matter?



you will find some here http://www.eclectichair.co.uk/?product_cat=hair-moisturiser&paged=2
gaby


----------



## grownupnai (Nov 10, 2011)

is anyone in Germany? Can you please tell me an inexpensive way to deal with hard water? also what are your favorite German conditioners?

I really like the little 1 minute hair repair tubes by schwarzkoph. 1 euro at rossman and DM. It contains cones, but I don't have a problem with that.


----------



## Sunrise (Dec 4, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> ^^^Thanks.  The Shipping is pretty reasonable.
> 
> I'm more interested in Goody Ouchless Oval Barrette.  I've been hunting this down forever since I saw a lady using it somewhere online.





temfash said:


> Here's a link to page where I ordered from amazon HTH
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Goody-Barr...PBBU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1315264326&sr=8-1



I found someone on Ebay.com who ship internationally.  She (or, He) is selling 2 3" Ouchless Flex large for just over £8 (including P&P).  You have a choice of Black or Bronze and you can choose your colour combination.  I just bought a set in Black *pats oneself on the back*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FREE-SHIP-2...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item82669aa92f

I hope to pick up some more in the future.  If they are sold out, I know who to blame.


----------



## Sunrise (Dec 5, 2011)

BUMPing for the evening crowd…


Sent from my iPod Touch using LHCF Baby!


----------



## xomonaijax (Jan 21, 2012)

Shea Moisture is now available at British Curlies as of early next week. At decent prices that are fair. I really hope so.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jan 21, 2012)

Gidore has the SheaMoisture Yucca and Baobab range now. Also the black soap range (not sure if that is what it's called). They've also put their prices down. 

http://www.gidore.com/manufacturer/8-sheamoisture.aspx


----------



## g.lo (Jan 21, 2012)

KumakoXsd said:


> Gidore has the SheaMoisture Yucca and Baobab range now. Also the black soap range (not sure if that is what it's called). They've also put their prices down.
> 
> http://www.gidore.com/manufacturer/8-sheamoisture.aspx



british curlies will have the complete range from next week!


----------



## Sunrise (Jan 21, 2012)

^^^ I can't wait! I wanna try the Black Shampoo.

Does anyone know where I can order MyHoneyChild's Buttery Soy Creme?  Trust me to get my hands on the Creme a few weeks ago, all ready to order from British Curlies and they have sold out.  I emailed them and they said they don't know when they would have it in stock.


Sent from my iPod Touch using LHCF Baby!


----------



## g.lo (Jan 21, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> ^^^ I can't wait! I wanna try the Black Shampoo.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can order MyHoneyChild's Buttery Soy Creme?  Trust me to get my hands on the Creme a few weeks ago, all ready to order from British Curlies and they have sold out.  I emailed them and they said they don't know when they would have it in stock.
> 
> ...



So far only british curlies, I love that butter!!! i want to othe r te black soap shampoo as well for clarifying!


----------



## Sunrise (Jan 21, 2012)

g.lo said:


> *So far only british curlies,* I love that butter!!! i want to othe r te black soap shampoo as well for clarifying!



 Oh man!

Lemme see how much it will cost to order direct.


----------



## Sunrise (Jan 21, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> ^^^ I can't wait! I wanna try the Black Shampoo.
> 
> *Does anyone know where I can order MyHoneyChild's Buttery Soy Creme?  *Trust me to get my hands on the Creme a few weeks ago, all ready to order from British Curlies and they have sold out.  I emailed them and they said they don't know when they would have it in stock.
> 
> ...





g.lo said:


> *So far only british curlies,* I love that butter!!! i want to othe r te black soap shampoo as well for clarifying!



Answered my own query.

Did a search and found a Black hair online shop from Germany which sells the product for a few pounds more than British Curlies (if you take the cheaper shipping).

YES!


----------



## xomonaijax (Jan 21, 2012)

KumakoXsd said:


> Gidore has the SheaMoisture Yucca and Baobab range now. Also the black soap range (not sure if that is what it's called). They've also put their prices down.
> 
> http://www.gidore.com/manufacturer/8-sheamoisture.aspx



Yes I really hope it is a decent price. Yes I noticed that also. It's Dee btw I finally joined. I hope you are well. Will you come to the Multitextures event now Naturally United is cancelled thanks for the heads up also. xx


----------



## Sunrise (Jan 22, 2012)

British Curlies finally priced the SheaMoisture - not bad! Maximum price is £10.99.

I hope there is stock left when I am ready to purchase!


Sent from my iPod Touch using LHCF Baby!


----------



## g.lo (Jan 22, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> British Curlies finally priced the SheaMoisture - not bad! Maximum price is £10.99.
> 
> I hope there is stock left when I am ready to purchase!
> 
> ...



wel, just bought the blacksoap shampoo!


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jan 22, 2012)

xomonaijax said:


> Yes I really hope it is a decent price. Yes I noticed that also. It's Dee btw I finally joined. I hope you are well. Will you come to the Multitextures event now Naturally United is cancelled thanks for the heads up also. xx



Hey Dee, check out BC, they have the SM range at a good price now! 

Yep yep will be going to the Multitextures, can't wait to see you there x


----------



## fairyhairy (Jan 22, 2012)

random Paks has the body soap only:
http://www.pakcosmetics.com/brand/Shea-Moisture/Shea-Moisture


----------



## Embyra (Jan 23, 2012)

http://www.britishcurlies.co.uk/store/categories/SheaMoisture/


----------



## Sunrise (Jan 25, 2012)

A new product site for Naturals.

http://hairnaturel.co.uk/afro-hair-care.html

I wished they proofread their information - they should of deleted "African American" hair from their site.


----------



## melissa-bee (Jan 26, 2012)

just found this page it's got all the basics so you can make you own stuff. I was originally looking for Silk Amino Acids and this is one of the only places I found that sell them in the UK. Couldn't even find them on ebay.

http://www.ofasimplenature.webeden.co.uk/#/supplies/4523523031


----------



## Embyra (Jan 27, 2012)

^^^I have used them for years great quality products and prices heres other websites oils etc 

http://www.enaissance.co.uk/acatalog/Carrier_Oils_A_to_M.html#a187

http://www.naturallythinking.com/products/Vegetable-Glycerine.html

http://www.newdirectionsuk.com/shop/index.php?ses_id=d3c1a9b456b3b77a8f4fd569bf526315


----------



## Embyra (Jan 27, 2012)

Sunrise Thanks again for posting that devada website selling syntonics they now have the stuff i wanted in stock and it arrived today


----------



## IsabisBeauty (Feb 27, 2012)

*Celebrity Hair Stylist Shares Haircare Knowledge in Europe/UK* March 31, April 1, April 5.

Ladies! Are you having issues with your haircare regimen?  Do you ask yourself these haircare questions:

•	Help! My hair is either one thing or another.
•	My products are either too light or too heavy; or too greasy or too drying. What should I do?
•	Are you a parent with a child of mixed race and are struggling to find a regime or products that work?
•	My curl pattern is so varied, I donʼt know where to start. How do I deal with this?
Well ladies..lock in March 31st, April 1st or April 5th into your iCalendar, Blackberry, iPhone and Androids!

*Hair expert Felicia Leatherwood*( r*esponsible for your favorite hair styles on Jill Scott,Anthony Anderson, and Will Smith to name a few) is stopping by London*, Paris, and Amsterdam to spread her love and knowledge of haircare for women with multi-textured hair.  This will be a workshop to remember! Be prepared to learn a lot..not to mention you'll go home with lots of goodies from Shea Moisture and Jane Carter Solution.Isabis Beauty will also be in London so you don't want to miss fabulous our gift bags and new products to to try. 

Here a few highlights for what's to come:
- Hair care maintenance the natural way
- Demos of various natural hair styles and updo’s
- Easy style Demonstrations
- Learn how to love your hair and not curse it!
- We are what we eat and that includes our hair…
- Understanding of what type of hair you are working with “What’s on your Head?”
- Q&A: What Should I Do With This Hair?
- The importance of nurturing mind, body (including your hair!) and spirit.
- Learn how to take good care of mixed textured  hair & what products work best for it.
- How should you care for your little one's hair?
- Fabulous Swag Bag Giveaways & so much more!

Felicia Leatherwood Doing What She Does Best!
Check out her talented work here:http://www.lovingyourhairworkshop.com/gallery/

Grab your tickets before they sell out!
London- www.londonnaturalhair.eventbrite.com
Paris - www.parisnaturalhairacademy.eventbrite.com
Amsterdam - www.amsterdamnaturals.eventbrite.com

We have our ticket..clear your calendar and get yours too!
See you there.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Mar 10, 2012)

Just adding my youtube video to this directory  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ltluxPh360

WEBSITE: HTTP://WWW.CANDYSCENT.COM


----------



## claud-uk (Apr 30, 2012)

Pak Cosmetics - www.pakcosmetics.com

Really cheap store sells most everthing, with £5 for delivery. I order online once a month and the order turns up within 2 days every time.


----------



## xomonaijax (May 1, 2012)

Original Moxie is now available (It has been for a few weeks now) a 
http://www.blackandbrown.eu

I want to try the Just Gel if it is the sample pack in the natural hair event on the 13th (naturallyunited) of May I will be happy. Or if it is given away in a big bottle even better. I may try a sample first an then see how it goes. If any one on here is going to this event let me know.


----------



## Embyra (May 1, 2012)

Cheapest 3 month supply i have found for viviscal normally ONE month is £40 

http://www.elitesupplements.co.uk/viviscal-maximum-strength-180-tablets.html

http://www.dolphinfitness.co.uk/en/viviscal-maximum-strength-180-tablets/23456

less than £80 for both links include shipping Dont say i never gave you anything us brits need to stick together...its a yanks world around these parts


----------



## Sunrise (May 9, 2012)

In response to this thread: Alfaparf, I found the product sold here


----------



## fairyhairy (May 9, 2012)

umm I think I have just found a Dominican salon in London, seriously need a trim so I am going to be a guinea pig and see how it goes, seeing as I'm thinking about big chopping again (lol being saying it forever) I don't mind but I have a feeling its going to be great positive attitude = positive results


----------



## Fab79 (May 9, 2012)

fairyhairy - lets us know if they do dominican blowouts and how much, and how your service is with them

what part of london are they in

looking forward to your results


----------



## fairyhairy (May 9, 2012)

hey so yeah err that was a fail will post some pics tomorrow and a full update


----------



## NefertariBlu (May 9, 2012)

oh no! What happened? What did they do to your hair?


----------



## fairyhairy (May 10, 2012)

ok so 
The good:
The lady was really friendly 
its really close to the station and in south london - so good for me lol
for a Dominican blowout and trim it cost £30 - really good price



unfortunately that's where it ends 

The bad:

The salon was rough around the edges and exposed wire hanging down by the sink - why is this relevant? umm health and safety

some random chick was in the salon i assume the salon mangers friend who was getting her done whilst doing another clients hair rather random 

The brushes and combs not clean - was in a rush so forgot to bring my own
( lol I am wary and usually prepared just in case)
so I had to ask her to wash them because they  were full of hair - gross, also had to ask her to rinse out the sink which was full of hair

I was really looking forward to getting really good results but the manner in which she was detangling my hair with a paddle brush had me relived I was cutting my hair anyway 
but the sound of that ripping through my hair, I was not happy at all


when it came to roller setting because my hair wasn't properly detangled it was hard as she used a fine tooth comb to part and smooth my hair I had to get her to stop because my head was hurting - but like I said guinea pig 

my hair wasn't wet enough either so it wasn't set smooth in the first instance so when I came out the dryer it was poofy as well as still damp
 blowdrying hurt a she started with a small round brush then a bigger one which was not clean from hair

once my hair was "straight" I just got her to take off about 4inches, lol not sure if its even - stopped caring at this point just wanted out

so after a disappointing session this is what i ended up with
soft but not very sleek hair ( spoiled by youtube vidoes maybe?)






considering I made sure I deep conditioned before i went with my own steamer at home for a good hour and detangled with my magic rake, my mistake was to let her wash my hair again which just led to re-tangling 

If i were to go again I would go with my own tools and make sure that my hair was really wet when rolling 

to be honest, she has only being operating for 2 months and she is so nice that I really want her to succeed, so if anyone wants to be guinea pig 2 and let us know your experiences it may be better, just take your own tools!


----------



## melissa-bee (May 10, 2012)

Goodness. I can't believe you had to tell her to clean out the comb and sink. you could of achieved that look at home. My hair used to look like that when I blowdried my hair back in the days with the comb attachment. I would have been pissed.  Sorry you had such a bad experience.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using LHCF


----------



## fairyhairy (May 10, 2012)

Well its all trial and error, I have to say now that simply the UK sucks for good salons that manage different hair types - the salon i envisage is a mythical place, when I next go to the NYC i think i will suck up the price and go to Miss Jessies salon,


----------



## temfash (May 10, 2012)

fairyhairy said:


> Well its all trial and error, I have to say now that simply the UK sucks for good salons that manage different hair types - the salon i envisage is a mythical place, when I next go to the NYC i think i will suck up the price and go to Miss Jessies salon,


 


WOW your experience sounds like something out of a horrible horror movie/nightmare  I think I'll just have to stick to the DIY route for the forseeable future


----------



## fairyhairy (May 11, 2012)

I really need to learn to do my own hair well, am even considering taking some kind of class - because I just can't anymore, lol I watch youtube videos and never quite get the technique right, and part of it is also patience and time which I don't always have


----------



## melissa-bee (May 11, 2012)

Aww, fairyhairy how long have you been natural for?
I know how you feel. 
I thought that I had gotten the hang of my hair and I realise that all I know is how to keep it moisturised and put it in a bun. Style wise I don't know much. I'm still waiting for my hair to grow out a bit before I start experimenting with braid outs more.
I don't really think you can take a "class" on your hair. Everyone's hair is different so someone else's technique might not work on your hair. You have to master your own hair no one else can really teach you. 
Is it just styling that you need help with or products as well. I could suggest stuff for products because we have similar hair types.


----------



## fairyhairy (May 11, 2012)

lol i meant a class on styling techniques -  if there was a class on my hair type i'd be there with a quickness

3 years roughly


----------



## Sunrise (Jul 20, 2015)

Instead of me making a new thread I thought I'll plonk this here...

Dove have a new line for curly hair which I came across yesterday.  I manage to order the mask from Boots but now they are sold out.  May still be able to find it in store though. 


Review


----------

